# bagged rangers



## 89ranger (Nov 28, 2008)

i now have a 89 ranger im going to bag. i wanted to see any and all rangers and how you have yours setup.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome new guy. Not a lot of Ranger talk in here.
Maybe there should be more :biggrin: 

Here is mine.
click for pics.


----------



## 89ranger (Nov 28, 2008)

i know right there are almost no ranger discussions antwhere. i have a 89 5spd. i am putting on a new cab and then im gonna bag it. the truck hit a tree at 65 mph. so i need a new cab. but i know have 20s for it and everything to bag it. and that truck of yours is nice. i love it.


----------



## grantos (Aug 19, 2008)

heres my brothers its a 89 with a toyota front suspension clip and 2x3 box tubing frame to the back :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome and i got a ranger to bro its an 89' too how about that lol
i am also planning on bagging the ranger pero i been runing into small problems pero hopefully i should have itready for the springbreak jam.......lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

u may wanna check out rangerpowersports.com....they can help ya all ya want.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

silverstar customs brackets are the only way to go on front i beam suspension :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

before and after the *** in the soccermom van decide to jump my old ranger


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 12 2008, 08:22 PM~12416124
> *before and after the *** in the soccermom van decide to jump my old ranger
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY FUCK :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grantos_@Dec 9 2008, 05:34 PM~12382487
> *heres my brothers its a 89 with a toyota front suspension clip and 2x3 box tubing frame to the back :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CHEATER :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 12 2008, 07:22 PM~12416124
> *before and after the *** in the soccermom van decide to jump my old ranger
> 
> 
> ...



^^^ this fuckin sucks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 12 2008, 09:22 PM~12416124
> *before and after the *** in the soccermom van decide to jump my old ranger
> 
> 
> ...


jump in as in.... ramp over... and is there a video :0 

but man i feel for u sucks


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

ridin with the ass slammed and the front up , sittin in traffic. some *** exits the freeway @70 and rearends it the vans front tire was sitting on the fuel tank in the bed


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## fatcalvin (Dec 19, 2008)

I got a 2000 ranger im working on. It has Juice and it has just the front done right now. The guy i bought it from had shit all rigged up so im in the process or re-doing A LOT of crap. You might want to look into "Z" ing the front frame of a ranger IF you want to lay out on big wheels. I got 225/45/zr18s and mine is about 1-2" from laying.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

or yota clip it. seems to be the biggest *IN* thing


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

have you guys seen waynes ranger


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

here is his new one..one of the kegs holds gas and the other has batts in it.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12524799

i got this one for sale fully bagged ready to drag or cruise..


----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Dec 24 2008, 05:14 PM~12519596
> *have you guys seen waynes ranger
> 
> 
> ...




no and i hope i never see it again, wtf???


----------

